# Hash in 10 mins



## Firepower (Jul 31, 2007)

i just saw this method, sure some of you guys seen it before, but thought it was pretty cool.. you gotta give it to smokers for their creativity!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTk1Xb9vEy8


----------



## Mutt (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool video nice find man :aok:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 31, 2007)

thnx fire power , cool , and simple will have to try as soon as mine are ready for usage :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*Gonna have to give it a try i guess. :hubba:  *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

Who sings that song?


----------



## HGB (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Who sings that song?



david alan coe


----------



## jb247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautilicious !!!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 31, 2007)

I loved the background music especially big bird and elmo..


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Man that is so siick thanks for that link bro!


----------



## kindbudcocky (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Mini-Chop with a clear lid,gonna have to try this one...too easy
Peace


----------

